# gute Links



## neo (2. Oktober 2000)

Ich wollte mich mal nach guten Links zu Photoshop tutorials umsehen. Könnte mir da vielleicht einer von euch helfen?


----------



## kab00m (2. Oktober 2000)

Klar...
http://www.aisdesign.de
http://cruseman.online.de/
das sind welche der besten...
und auf aisdesign gibbet auch noch viele links...


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (2. Oktober 2000)

Hi,

jo das sind 2 sehr gute Photoshop-Tutorials. Allerdings könnt ihr auch gerne mal an den linken Rand schauen und den Scroller etwas nach unten bewegen, da warten 2..4..6..8..9 ausgezeichnete Photoshop-Tutorial Links auf euch. Wenn ihr gute Links habt, könnt ihr die über den Menüpunkt "Neuen Tutorial-Link einsenden" schnell und bequem an uns herantragen und wir fügen diese dann nach einer gezielten Überprüfung nach Möglichkeit der Liste hinzu.


----------



## kab00m (2. Oktober 2000)

Gute Idee, des mache ich jetzt mal, aber die tutorialz sind bis auf einen alle ENGLISCH!!!!
AAAAARGH!!!!!!


----------



## neo (2. Oktober 2000)

*dank*

dankeschön!
ist übrigens eine gute Idee mit dieser Seite über Tutorials


----------



## ZoniQ WarrioR (2. Oktober 2000)

bin ganz deiner meinung, neo! allerdings für meinen geschmack gehören hier auch noch selbst erstellte tutorials zu den verschiedensten proggies hin. neben den bereits vorhandenen links zu fremden tutorials. ist halt aufwendig sowas zu machen aber ich bin mir sicher das kommt auch noch


----------



## Klon (2. Oktober 2000)

*Eigene Tut's*

Je mehr user wir hier werden desto schneller werden wol auch eigene Tut's von tutorials.de usern auftauchen meint ihr net? Also ich werd mich wenn ich ma zeit hab auch an ein paar tuts setzen, so für JScript, HTML oda UleadPhotoImpact ... sowas...

Macht halt auch eins, dann stehn hier auch "Eigene" ,)


----------



## kab00m (2. Oktober 2000)

Falls ich mal Zeit finde könnte ich welhe für Photoshop schreiben....


----------



## kab00m (5. Oktober 2000)

Aber worüber?
Anfänger- oder Fortgeschrittenentutz?
Grafik oder HTML?
Oder Alles?
????


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (6. Oktober 2000)

HOi,

Erstmal kleine Brötchen backen, sprich den Einsteiger-Bereich abdecken. Danach kann man ja noch n paar Hölzer in den Kamin schmeissen bzw. Benzin in die Glut kippen


----------



## kab00m (6. Oktober 2000)

Ganz schön gut umschrieben...
Aber du hast immernoch net gesagt worüber?
HTML kann ich gut, wüsste aber net wie ich da nen tutorial schreiben sollte.
Und Photoshop kann ich auch halbwegs, aber dafür gibt es eigentlich schon für fast jeden zweck das passende tutorial...
C YA


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

*ach so???*

wenn du so gut HTML kannst sollte ein Tutorial eigentlich kein Problem sein! oder? 

in verbindung mit PS lässt sich sicher was schönes Zaubern!

wie wärs mit einem Tut wo beschrieben wird wie man eine site wie shadownessdotcom macht! HEHE

greetz hochi :%


----------



## Mythos007 (18. März 2002)

Chellaz Hochi,

sagmal wo haste das Thread ausgegraben ?
das ist ja von Anno 1602  - aber ein Tutorial
zu einer shadownessvergleichbaren Seite wäre
schon sehr interessant  vielleicht sollten
wir da mal ein MegaThread zu eröffnen, dass
forenübergreifend eine solche seite aufbaut ;o)

Ich meine die Photoshopper und die 3D-Maxer
bauen das Design und die Flasher,PHPler und
auch die Htmler setzten das ganze dann um 

Vielleicht wird ja was draus - bis dann dann My.

Achso -> mein Beitrag zum Topic
http://www.eyeball-design.com soll ja nicht 
wieder ins Offtopic abrutschen *hehe*


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

verdammt! hab nich mal auf das datum gesehen! *sorry*


hab mich wohl verklickt! 
@mods==> mal bitte closen! 

@mythos! is eigentlich ne gute idee! was ist eigentlich mit dem todo-tut rausgekommen?? 

melde dich mal bitte!==> nich das wir ne verwarnung kriegen!
*zushiverrüberschau* *ggg*


----------



## messias (18. März 2002)

*hi all*

Tag alle zusammen, 
ich find das waer mal was richtig interessantes, wenn wir , das mit deinem vorschlag hinbekommen koennten, aber dann nich so wie bei dem letzten riesentutorialsversuch, wo dann einfach abgebrochen wurd, weil keiner weitergemacht hat, sondern dann eher wo sich die Leute die mitmachen wollen richtig mal zusammensetzen... so seh ich das... koennt ja mal eure meinung dazu aeussern...
wenn du mythos ne andere idee davon hattest, dann sag das bitte, weil deine ideen sind geil   also, ganz ehrlich, wenn wir sowas zustandebringen koennten, waer das schon gemuetlich... ich bin auf jeden fall dabei 

gruß


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

gute idee! machen wir uns das per pm aus!


----------



## messias (18. März 2002)

*?!?!?*

was is ne pm


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

private message

also??


----------



## messias (18. März 2002)

oder einfach per email 

sneipa@hotmail.com


----------



## shiver (19. März 2002)

%§$%*+#+$§$%%!!!!!!!!!  <--- zensiert....

hiess sowas wie.. "offtopic schleunigst unterlassen. beep!!"


----------

